# Clever or crazy??



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

Saw this advertised and I'm quite intrigued.

I think it *looks* good but no where near big enough for a pair of gerbils etc.

What do you reckon??


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

How much! (first thought)
Maybe ok for a syrian? 
Think of what you could buy for the price of that tho.

It is cool  and a good idea in design.

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

we have had a couple of threads on this, its not suitable for any thing


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

I agree with Lil miss, I don't like the wire platform either. It's just another fad cage


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Oops, just had a closer look and it's not wired, but it's not very suitable. The hamster will have quite a hard time going up and down the tube, especially if its old


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

i think its a good kind of idea (extremely expensive!) 

But it not big enough at all, not really suitable for any small animal imo not something id use. Its been made for ease of use for us not for the animal


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think it makes a great gerbil chew toy for the whole hour or so it would take my lot to chew their way out of it. Seriously though I hate the way these companies want to make cages look good for the owners benefit without giving the slightest thought to the poor creatures that have to live in them, unfortunately loads of people will belive the hype and buy them, thinking they are doing the right thing for their pets


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Oops, just had a closer look and it's not wired, but it's not very suitable. The hamster will have quite a hard time going up and down the tube, especially if its old


no you were right the first time, the top floor IS wired, they were on about bringing out a solid floored version too...... that would have cost more, not sure if they have yet or not


----------

